# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > مال و أعمال و مشاريع >  خبرونى كيفية الشراء من جبل علي

## ام ياسمين

اخواتى وحبايبي اللى عندها خلفيه عن كيفية الشراء من جبل على 
1_ هل ممكن الشراء من جبل على بالجمله
2_هل ممكن الشراء بالقطعه
3_هل كل البضائع موجوده هناك ولا قاصره على شيء معين من البضائع 
4_هل فيه ترخيص للدخول يعنى لازم يكونمعى رخصه تجاريه مثلا


اللى تعرف يا بنات تخبرنى او تسئلى اى حد يداوم هناك
وشكرا مقدما للجميع

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

شركة مسابح وحدائق 
Golden pools 
لدي سلسلة كارتير لوف 
ابحث عن شريكة لكافيه إنترناشيونال 
تأجير مساحة صغيرة في محل تجاري 
دعاية مخاوير 
دبي الورقاء 
البيوت المحمية والأنظمة الزراعية 
لكل تاجره مبتدئه في الانستغرام لبيع المخاوير 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم

----------


## Dubai Baby

> اخواتى وحبايبي اللى عندها خلفيه عن كيفية الشراء من جبل على 
> 1_ هل ممكن الشراء من جبل على بالجمله
> 2_هل ممكن الشراء بالقطعه
> 3_هل كل البضائع موجوده هناك ولا قاصره على شيء معين من البضائع 
> 4_هل فيه ترخيص للدخول يعنى لازم يكونمعى رخصه تجاريه مثلا
> 
> 
> اللى تعرف يا بنات تخبرنى او تسئلى اى حد يداوم هناك
> وشكرا مقدما للجميع



لازم اول شي تشوفين شو المصانع الموجوده هناك..و تقررين شو تبغين تشوفين...طبعا لازم يكون عندهم شو روم في هالحاله يبيعون مفرق..و كل مصنع يختلف عن الثاني مب كلهم نفس النظام

بعدين تتصلين المصنع و تاخذين منهم موعد انج بتسيريلهم ..و هم بيعطون رقمج للبوابه عشان يدخلونج

هذا نظامهم من كم سنه ماعرف اذا غيروه ان شاء الله البنات يفيدونا

و اللي سارو يقولون بضاعه قحط و ما تستاهل المشوار..فإذا سرتي خبرينا اذا في شي محرز هناك 

و ربي يوفقج الغاليه :22 (22):

----------


## همسة بنفسجية

هم محلين SHOEROOM فقط.....يبيعون بالمفرق..محل دبي للنسيج العالمي
..ومحل dbاذا ماخاب ظني هاسمه...ممكن تحصلين وكلن حسب ذوقه..انا يوم سرت حصلت شنط ومحافظ غوتشي...وبدل وبناطيل حق الاولاد ماركات palace-disney-oxford-admsوغيرها
وحظ ونصيب.......وشهر عن شهر يفرق بالكوليكشنز...انشالله افدتج

----------


## fatentus

مثل ما قالتلج الاخت هم معرضين بس .
حق الصغاريه ممكن تحصلين شي ...................و مو بدوم بعد 
اما حقن انا شخصيا ما شفت شي يعجب.
و بالتوفيق

----------

